# Proper Coronavirus Preparation



## Beserker (Mar 12, 2020)

https://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh0z2lpL3SwkbJNiuR

Protect yourselves.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 12, 2020)

This is exactly why I can't take this shit seriously.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 12, 2020)

Beserker said:


> https://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh0z2lpL3SwkbJNiuR
> 
> Protect yourselves.



I only have a college education......I dont understand what shes saying


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 12, 2020)

Dang ... was that JIN in the yellow jacket and sock coverup ...

Oh shlt I prolly just got banned ...


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 12, 2020)

That shit had to be satire. Reminds me of this old gem.


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 12, 2020)

Them folk be takin this seriously!!!!


----------



## Joliver (Mar 12, 2020)

There's a rumor going around that blacks can't get the coronavirus. How it caught traction is beyond me. Somebody said black skin means people of African decent have 3x the immune system of whites. Apparently Ebola and AIDS aren't on Facebook.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 12, 2020)

Joliver said:


> There's a rumor going around that blacks can't get the coronavirus. How it caught traction is beyond me. Somebody said black skin means people of African decent have 3x the immune system of whites. Apparently Ebola and AIDS aren't on Facebook.


Bwahahahahhaha!!! Ignorance at its finest.


----------



## Boytoy (Mar 12, 2020)

Cause mostly caught in work related events maybe?


----------



## Jin (Mar 13, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Cause mostly caught in work related events maybe?



this is getting too close to blatant racism. 

wont be tolerated.


----------



## andy (Mar 13, 2020)

atleast she could match-up those bags around ankles LOL


----------



## Beserker (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Beserker (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Jin (Mar 14, 2020)

Free premium porn for all Italy!

PornHub: magnanimous smut peddlers

https://www.google.co.jp/amp/s/nypo...rvice-in-italy-to-ease-coronavirus-pains/amp/


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 14, 2020)

So my only question to any of the guys in here who are on about how bad this is going to be.  You are therefore staying out of public/ commercial gyms, right?  They are pretty filthy.  Oh, spraying the benches with disinfectant.  Well what about the bars, handles, grips, plates,etc....Aware of how many people use the bathroom and don't wash their fkn hands at the gym?  Just wondering....


----------



## Beserker (Mar 14, 2020)

View attachment 9400


............


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 14, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> So my only question to any of the guys in here who are on about how bad this is going to be.  You are therefore staying out of public/ commercial gyms, right?  They are pretty filthy.  Oh, spraying the benches with disinfectant.  Well what about the bars, handles, grips, plates,etc....Aware of how many people use the bathroom and don't wash their fkn hands at the gym?  Just wondering....



My gym has food grade sanitizer spray bottles and it is required that the machine/bar is wiped down after use. Its been that way long before this virus came about. Its also a pretty private gym so the members are not like larger commercial gyms. Hell, i sanitize everything I use anyway because of the possibility of non handwashers without a virus lol


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 14, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> So my only question to any of the guys in here who are on about how bad this is going to be.  You are therefore staying out of public/ commercial gyms, right?  They are pretty filthy.  Oh, spraying the benches with disinfectant.  Well what about the bars, handles, grips, plates,etc....Aware of how many people use the bathroom and don't wash their fkn hands at the gym?  Just wondering....





Hey, I always wash my hands before I use the bathroom as to not contaminate my phallus.


----------



## CJ (Mar 14, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> So my only question to any of the guys in here who are on about how bad this is going to be.  You are therefore staying out of public/ commercial gyms, right?  They are pretty filthy.  Oh, spraying the benches with disinfectant.  Well what about the bars, handles, grips, plates,etc....Aware of how many people use the bathroom and don't wash their fkn hands at the gym?  Just wondering....



I almost brought hand sanitizer in with me yesterday, but opted to just spray and wipe everything down before and after I used it, including my hands.


----------



## Jin (Mar 14, 2020)

Just ordered a Black Death Plague Doctor outfit. 

Not even kidding. 

Hey, it’s a mask!




If you cannot have fun during a world crisis, what fun is life?


----------



## Boytoy (Mar 14, 2020)

Kinky!!!!!


----------



## FarmerTed (Apr 4, 2020)

Jin
Have you received the outfit yet? If so, how is it? 
Now that we're heading toward mandatory masking I'm shopping for one myself.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 4, 2020)

I don’t know what would be worse, being a teenager who gets the virus or having a dad who sprays Lysol in your eyes every day for three months lol


----------

